# Can Gorrilla Wood Glue and Titebond ll be mixed?



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm changing from 16 oz bottles of gorilla wood glue to gallon jugs of TiteBond ll (yep, I use a lot) and was wondering if mixing the two would cause any issues (separating, strength reduction, explosions, things like that).

Thanks!


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Why? just use them in separate usages, no problem then!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

The answer you are looking for is NO….... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

I mentioned this before, but just wanted to make sure it's clear that it's the Gorrila Wood Glue, not Gorrilla Glue. Titebond ll and Gorilla Wood Glue are both different formulas of PVAs, so I thought it might be OK.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I wouldn't take a chance


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It would probably be fine but why risk it. Just use up the Gorilla wood glue and start on TB2.


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

Why ask for trouble? It'll find you easy enough. You can mix your whiskeys. I wouldn't mix my glues. Same with finishes ("muckle" is not really classy).


----------



## jonmakesthings (Feb 28, 2016)

Dont think it would cause problems but then again it might. Why would you have to mix them anyway? Just use up your gorilla or put it aside for later use on odds and end projects


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Sorry for not answering the question of why. I only have one glue bottle, and it has the left over Gorilla Wood Glue in it. After it gets past a certain level it's hard to get out of the bottle, so I thought I could refill with TiteBond ll to get the last of it out, rather than washing away good glue from the bottle to keep it from mixing. All things considered I'm probably making things more complicated then they need to be LOL. I'm glad I at least know not to try it, though.

Thanks again!


----------



## jonmakesthings (Feb 28, 2016)

Oooh, you have a refillable glue bottle. That makes more sense haha. But yea, probably safer not to, just in case


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Just pour in the new glue into the old bottle. What's it going to do, not stick?


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Mix them and let us know!!!!


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

What Roger said.
This is your opportunity to make a contribution to The Science Of Woodworking.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Alright, I'll solve this mystery once and for all for everyone, including myself. I'll post the scientific test results soon.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

*I only have one glue bottle,*

Oh, only one. Glue bottles cost me just about one dollar at Hood Distribution, my local wood supplier in Tucson. I'm sure you could find them where you live for the same price. If you can't use the glue in less than 6 months, it starts degrading.

If you mix the two, after gluing up your wood, everything might be just fine and dandy right now, but in a year or two, things might come apart. If you're doing this as a business and supplying products to a retailer or retailing to individual customers, it won't look good to have your stuff come apart.

Glue and containers are cheap. Spend the dollar and get a different bottle. I buy eight 16 oz bottles each time I buy a gallon of TB, and fill each one right away. I use one until it's empty, toss the empty bottle, and grab another and repeat. If you have only one bottle, and you keep refilling it from a gallon jug, as you pour it, air displaces the glue in the gallon jug. That extra air in the jug will eventually start degrading the glue, possibly creating problems later. My opinion is not scientific, but from years of actually owning and operating a woodworking business and using TB from the start. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I buy the gallons of TiteBond 2 as well. I also had one of the small TiteBond 2 bottles from before I bought the jug, so I just keep refilling it.. You could always just go buy one of the smaller bottles, and then it's already labeled correctly when you go to refill it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I doubt you'll have a problem but a test will tell all.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Alright, test peace is clamped. I broke a 1/2 " x 1" piece of pine stock in half, then repaired it with a mix of the two. I traced the lines, so in the next break test I can see if the original repair held up. I can't say what it'll do years down the road, but it will show if the initial bond is good.


----------

